# How old were you when you saw your first Rated R movie?



## DarkFlare69 (Dec 24, 2014)

Title says it all. I just wanna see ur answer .  my mom wouldn't let me til i was 9.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 24, 2014)

Technically blues brothers was R rated in the US so I guess whenever I saw that. It was before I went to school proper though and my sister was even younger.

Generally I think the policy my parents had was more or less watch whatever and talk to me if you do not understand something. However we have had various discussions on censorship and the like in the past.


----------



## Lacius (Dec 24, 2014)

I watched my first Rated R movie at a friend's house when I was 11.
It was Scary Movie 2, by the way.


----------



## Sefi (Dec 24, 2014)

I was probably around 10 years old.  The cable company would give us a free weekend of one of the pay channels (showtime, cinnemax, or hbo) once or twice a year.  Every so often my friends and I would have sleep over parties, and at one I distinctly remember a movie called "Private Resort."  My friend Kevin and I were looking at the TV guide for what to watch when everybody else went to bed and the name "Private Resort" sounded promising.  We were only looking for one thing really.  It was an average comedy with plenty of nudity thrown in, so it was awesome.


----------



## XDel (Dec 24, 2014)

Age 5, 1980. Horror movies galore!


----------



## retrofan_k (Dec 24, 2014)

Age 9.  The Exorcist


----------



## frogboy (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm 19 and I still haven't seen an R-rated movie. Nothing new has really caught my interest, though someday I'll probably go back and watch some classics (Terminator, The Shining, etc...)


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 24, 2014)

I think I was 7 or 8 when I first saw Aliens and Terminator 2: Judgement Day, not sure which one I've seen first. My parents never really restricted me as far as movies and games were concerned, unless nudity was involved in which case the "cover your eyes for a moment" routine was usually sufficient. I've seen a lot of good movies when I was a kid.


----------



## Chary (Dec 24, 2014)

Maybe 8 or 9 when I first watched Jaws, with my parents. I remember being told to "look away" for one scene in particular.


----------



## vincentx77 (Dec 24, 2014)

I saw the Best Little Whorehouse in Texas right about the time it came out on video, so I would've been 6 or so. I can't say for sure that it was the first, but I'm 'pretty' sure.


----------



## dylan2228 (Dec 24, 2014)

18 haha, I came from a very religious/strict family and didn't really even see 15+ movies until I moved out of home...


----------



## flabulousfreddy (Dec 24, 2014)

My first glimpse was at 4 when me and some friends were watching the factory scene of Halloween III as our parents were smashed. My first FULL R-Rated movie that I remember was going to see Terminator 2 when I was 5.



Chary said:


> Maybe 8 or 9 when I first watched Jaws, with my parents. I remember being told to "look away" for one scene in particular.


 

Jaws was PG technically. More of a PG-13 really.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 4, 2015)

My mom let me watch parts of passion of the Christ when I was 14 but the first r rated movie I fully watched was 8 mile although I watched naughty stuff before then


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jan 4, 2015)

I forgot to say, porn counts too! -watches everyone say o i watched porn when i was 6-


----------



## Eity (Jan 4, 2015)

R-rated... you mean like Terminator? In childhood (before 6). Nobody where I live at that time was cared or even known of ratings. And so watching them was not prohibited at all for any age. Same for games, many little kids was played MK, with parents knowing that, and don't care. If you mean porn, than at 15. It was on my PC when I bought it, since that PC was build for friend of shop worker. But that friend gone off somewhere and so PC was bought by me. Having many soft, music, some movies, and porn copied on HDD already.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 4, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> I forgot to say, porn counts too! -watches everyone say o i watched porn when i was 6-


Well I was 11 or 12 when I watched my first porn video but was like 9 when I saw a nude pic online


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jan 4, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Well I was 11 or 12 when I watched my first porn video but was like 9 when I saw a nude pic online


i was 6 when i played duke nukem 3d and saw a naked person but 8 when i looked at pics and 9 for videos


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 4, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> i was 6 when i played duke nukem 3d and saw a naked person but 8 when i looked at pics and 9 for videos


There should be a your first m game thread


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 4, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> I forgot to say, porn counts too! -watches everyone say o i watched porn when i was 6-



I suppose now would be the time for the sex vs violence comments.

Do simulated sex scenes in films count? 11 is when you will definitely have been taught about it all in school, unless you were one of the unfortunates to have parents with philosophical objections (a grand total of a handful of Plymouth brethren, though that was possibly more because we had to watch it on a TV) and you will see it all then. Oddly I was not allowed to be shown a condom or the application of one though, even if their function was taught and their use was encouraged.

Actual porn.. I am old enough to remember hedge porn. I am not sure when that would have first been.

Nudity... being one of those degenerate European types nobody really cares if a woman goes topless at a beach, though in the UK at least there are usually only about 3 hours a year where a bathing suit of some form is suitable clothing and 5 beaches that are sand rather than rocks. To that end first time I saw tits that weren't my mother's or feeding some baby was probably pre when I can remember and it is not even notable ever since. Fully nudity also not of my parents is probably a similar timeframe -- I have never been to a nudist beach or colony (though I have been on a nudism explicitly acceptable one) but in most cases if you have to get changed you have to get changed, probably best to avoid pelvic thrusting in the faces of passers by otherwise most people have genitals and they are really not that interesting.


----------



## Veho (Jan 4, 2015)

I was 6 when I saw Robocop in the cinema. I'm not sure if I had watched Rambo 2 on video before that, Robocop is the one I'm sure about.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 4, 2015)

6 or 7, Scream 1.
Didn't liked it back then, still dun like it now.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Jan 4, 2015)

I was 11 when I started looking at porn.


----------



## G0R3Z (Jan 4, 2015)

I saw Scarface when I was 6; been an Al Pacino fan ever since.


----------



## Vipera (Jan 18, 2015)

It was a random night in summer, somewhere in middle school. I liked staying up to see what the late-night TV had to offer.

I saw one fucked up movie. Like, VERY.
It was about a woman who gave birth to a satanic girl. Then she tries to figure out what the hell is wrong with her, and while she does that, odd people with crosses down follow her. And then the husband was really the devil and the newborn baby she just had was the antichrist. It ends with her killing herself and the husband and the two son/daughter going away.

The. Fuck.

Then I watched Brainscan and suddenly I loved cheap horror movies.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 18, 2015)

Think I was 4 or 5 and then around 8-9 my dad bought one of those pirated satellite boxes that had access to all channels so when no one was in the house I'd watch the XXX channels.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jan 18, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Think I was 4 or 5 and then around 8-9 my dad bought one of those pirated satellite boxes that had access to all channels so when no one was in the house I'd watch the XXX channels.


 
Tf you watched porn when u were 4?


----------



## blindseer (Jan 18, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Technically blues brothers was R rated in the US so I guess whenever I saw that. It was before I went to school proper though and my sister was even younger.
> 
> Generally I think the policy my parents had was more or less watch whatever and talk to me if you do not understand something. However we have had various discussions on censorship and the like in the past.


Blues Brothers was my first too, still love that movie! Not sure what age I was, but compared to what goes in r rated movies today, it would probably be rated pg anyways.


----------



## Super.Nova (Jan 18, 2015)

I was 2 or 3 when I first watched R-Rated movies (nobody gave a fuck whether I was watching with them or not) and it was Terminator 2 (or 1???) when it first released.
As for porn and its many forms, around 16 when I got my first glimpse of uncensored internet (government shit and whatnot).

And thanks to that, I have absolutely no problem examining nude patients, so I got that going for me, which is nice


----------



## Yumi (Jan 20, 2015)

I was like 8. I think it was Childs Play. I had nightmares. >.<


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 27, 2015)

My parents were more of the conservative type, so probably not till I was 18 or so. Might have been Pine Apple Express.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 27, 2015)

I saw Texas Chainsaw Massacre at 7. I had nightmares ><


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jan 27, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Title says it all. I just wanna see ur answer .  my mom wouldn't let me til i was 9.


That's REALLY young for a child to get permission.

I suppose the first I saw was when I was 11, but that was only a few minutes at a party.  We saw a bit of Nightmare on Elms Street and we were laughing at how ridiculous it was.  We got bored and watched Tommy Boy.  I think I was 16 or something when I saw a full R movie.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 27, 2015)

Bortz said:


> My parents were more of the conservative type, so probably not till I was 18 or so. Might have been Pine Apple Express.


I was about to query that, then I realised that was a 2008 film... I would say time flies but I am not sure what I have done in the meantime.


----------



## blaisedinsd (Jan 27, 2015)

I saw The Terminator on HBO at my grandmothers house when I was around 9 years old. The love scene with Linda Hamilton topless sticks in my mind.

First I saw in the cinema was when I snuck in to Coming to America when I was 12. The nudity in the beginning of that movie was blowing my mind.

My dad brought me to see Halloween 4 at the cinema also when I was 12.  Scared the hell out of me.


----------

